# Best reef/wreck for large kingfish off Pensacola??



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Best reef/wreck for large kingfish off Pensacola??

What do all of you think? When I say "off of Pensacola" I mean just that not where some of you tournament guys in those go fast boats can get to and fish from Pensacola but like 20 miles east or west of Pensacola Pass and south as far as you dare as long as the people on the nearest dirt speak english.

I really couldn't say much from 1st hand personal experience but have probably bothered the hell out of hundreds of ears in the last 25 years asking this and have been told several things like the Paradise Hole, the Trysler Grounds, and the 29 Edge. All seem very lodgical but they are all pretty large natural areas and I know of several much smaller wrecks not reefs, in both the Gulf and the Atlantic that are tried and true "big king holes" for years and years. No real similarities in water depth, proximity to anything else, size, shape, or anything else as a common element.

I really hope some of you guys with vast experience in this area will dig deep and think back even if it was one random even 40# king on a double drop rig with cut squid, or a drone spoon in the ship channel and let us know. This is something I often ponder and would love to see a Bud Light type tournament with at least 100 boats fish two days inside a 30mile or smaller radius, not 30 east or west and with a south angle you can be 50 miles away and inside but a radius or box. Many would not wish to participate but if so the results would be astounding.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

east lars area where there are alot of wrecks close together


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

east lars? cool have you had success there before or heard tale of something from there or just using your saltwater experience etc in general to predict that with a seemingly well suited area for any type of trolling and possibly live bait drifting etc there should be good kings there as well as a well layed out "course" to fish for them efficently therefore possibly doubling or more your chances of catching a smoker?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

just caught one there last week close to 30 just drifting a \wreck.we have picked up alot in the past trolling thru there.I dont king fish and would never tourney fish for them but if it were me trying to get a smoker i would run to all the wrecks in that area and toss out some BIG live baits .I have seen some STUD kings in that area on a few of the wrecks hanging out by the boat on various wrecks.



There has been alot of stuff dumped in that area and BIG Kings hang out above good structure and around it.Maybe why half the SKA fleet haul ass 4 hours to the rigs or south pass to hang a big one.I would save the gas\.There are big kings right at 14 miles from the pass all over the place.Just have to find the right wreck but it will be hard catching a dink on a 14 inch lady fish or 3 lb hardtail.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

all these are in east lars and are within a few hundred yards of each other.drifting big baits and pulling big saltwater rattletraps would result in a smokerand thats not even counting all the privately paid for stuff in that area and what capt paul put out and the rfra


----------



## Code Blue1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Any #'s for east lars? How far out is this area?


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Code Blue1 (7/20/2009)*Any #'s for east lars? How far out is this area?




http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic377112-10-1.aspx


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Some of the bridge rubble wrecks are usually pretty good for some decent kings when theres not a hundred people anchored on them.We have caught some pretty impressive kings on them in the past


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Creighton -I have always fancied local wrecks and reefs that hold aj's. However, I always seem to follow the pack to the rigs during a tourney. We caught a mid 30's at the Tenneco last weekend. I also have first hand knowledge of several 50's caught within 3 miles of the beach out of destin pass. I can't wait to get another boat and get after the tournament trail again next year.I have learned a lot within the last 2 months just from being quiet and listening.


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Lost a nice king and caught 1 30+ at the Trysler about 24 miles from pass. The one caught had 2 other fish with him to the boat and one was larger. King bite was strong but lots of smaller fish. The fish lost was probably 30+ as well and was almost eaten by a large shark.


----------

